# Cute photo of Rocky the disabled rat



## ebrave4

He is getting so big! He is 4 months old now. Some of you may remember my post about him having major neurological problems. He is unable to use his legs or control most of his movement. But he doesnt know any different. So he is just a happy little guy!


Say CHEESE!


----------



## Rattiegma

Aww he's so cute! And I did read your other thread about him, and he is so lucky to have someone like you to take such good care of him. =)


----------



## Berks

aww...he looks like a happy little guy too


----------



## Neophyte

Awww, that's really sweet. I bet he gets extra treats and attention, and loves it.


----------



## Emster

Aw! He looks like a little teddy bear. So cute!

Are you still having to hand feed him?


----------



## ebrave4

*Cute photo of Rocky the disabled rat ! now with video*

Here are some videos so you can get an idea of what he is like.

This is him coming out of his sock bed. and It gives you a good idea of how he moves around.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLTW6ktgAQ4

This is me feeding him

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSy5e5GQgEM


This is him going back into his little sock bed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U3GDg9BCiY


----------



## CaptainFlow

Wow. What a trooper.
And good for you.


----------



## Neophyte

Wow, what an amazing rat. You really seem to take good care of him! How often do you feed him by hand? And does he calm down if you hold him in your lap, or does he squirm a lot?


----------



## EdwardGiacomo

He is such an adorable rat. And it looks like you are taking such good care of him and he looks happy.


----------



## ebrave4

I feed him 4 times a day. It only takes a few minutes so it isnt that bad. At least I dont have to help him pee anymore! When I hold him he wiggles around for a few than calms down. What is really cute is when I give him a bath. I have to do this almost daily. Since he lays on his back most of the time. When he pees it gets on his fur around his bottom half.

He is a good little boy! I have had a few people tell me to put him to sleep, but I can't do that. He isnt in any pain, he gets around, he responds to people and things around him. So why shouldn't he get a chance at a happy life to? I dont know if he will live a long life, but I can make sure he lives a happy and full life.


----------



## spoongirl

I am so happy you posted a update about Rocky  I was really hoping he was doing well and it appears he is really coming along  
The first thing I thought seeing him move around was cerebral palsy. He seems smart and understands his name it's just his little body doesn't want to cooperate with movements.

Anyways, I am glad you have not PTS. I remember you mentioning in your last post that the vet felt he was in no pain. As long as he's being taken care of and there is no distress I see no reason why he shouldn't be able to live out his life like other ratties do.

*Sends heart shaped yogies to Rocky*


----------



## Neophyte

I'm glad you give him such good care. He is a really lucky guy to have someone who cares so much about him.


----------



## Phobie

This is seriously a beautiful story. Rocky seems like an absolute trooper and it's amazing to see someone as dedicated as you. It's really really inspiring. Keep up the good work, and lots of lovethoughts to Rocky!


----------



## Urithrand

That is quite posibly the cutest rat I have ever seen. I have so much respect for you for the amount of love and care you give him.


----------



## rattieluver

What a cutie! He's so lucky to have a mommy like you!


----------



## Unevenedge

Wow, poor little guy. He is _adorable_. He's really lucky to have someone like you to look after him and make sure he's happy. I can do nothing less than offer my respect and admiration for your dedication to him.

Bravo!


----------



## Leala

Wonderful story. I've been following both the threads. I watched the videos of Rocky on youtube.
He seems like a wonderful little rat.
Smart little one too.
It's sad when people feel that disabled animals should just be PTS instead of being given the chance of a full healthy life.
They don't have the same attitude with people so why with animals? It's pure foolishness.
It's great to see someone so patient and caring in this world.
Congratulations on your baby Rocky and may he have a long and happy life =).
Don't forget to keep us updated!


----------



## sammyratty

he's absolutely adorable! (watching the vids made me rush over to my girls to play with them.) he's so lucky to have you!


----------



## Dusk

Good for you for keeping him happy and healthy!!! A lot of people I know would have just had him put to sleep. 100000 points for you, my friend.


----------

